

Making svn accessible to non-software fields - saygt

we're still brainstorming about our project and currently one of the proposed components is a  front-end for users to initialize,manage, and access their own svn servers with click-drag-drop ease to allow anyone needing to collaborate to easily harness the power of svn. Mostly looking to get some feedback from the bright folks who hang out on this forum. Also if anyone's interested in taking part, or just wants to talk about it.. drop me a line at seiji.t at gmail
======
saygt
The genuine goal of the project is to simplify the process of mass
collaboration. The command-line junkies can use it as a tool to seamlessly
extend certain parts of the project out to the public. Artists without any
collaboration or development experience, scattered around the globe, can
within a minute set up a virtual studio to collaborate on their animation
project. It could be used by high school kids to create a digital scrapbook.
There are tools available to do all of these things, but I think it is still a
lot more difficult than it should be. I've seen many projects with potential
vaporize simply because it was a lot of work just to keep all the pieces
together.

------
thomasswift
I think it's a good idea, however I think you'll find there are two types of
people, commmand-line junkies that just svn everything anyway or people who
don't understand/care about version control.

That said I'm a middle ground svn'er and would love to see something like what
I think your getting at.

